# Antarctica maps and photos



## Quiahuitl (Dec 15, 2022)

Benjamin Fulford has published some photos from Scott's 1912 expedition to Antarctica.  You can see the article here   Benjamin Fulford Report: Gnostic illuminati’s promised world revolution unfolds - December 12, 2022 - Prepare For Change

You can see the photos here
https://prepareforchange.net/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/Artic.pdf

Here are a few of the more interesting photos
























Fulford also published this map of the world which was created in 1530. This is the map room of the Palazzo Farnese in Rome.  You can see it shows Antarctica green and with a land bridge to South America.  I think it's safe to assume whoever created this map was a very wealthy man with a global trading empire.







There was a debate on this forum the other day about Hancock's interpretation of the Piri Reis map. While I was searching the forum to see if this topic had already been covered, I discovered this letter from 1960 validating Hancock's interpretation.  To see the original post click here
SH Archive - Antarctica: melting snow reveals ancient human settlement?


----------



## mimmocanino (Dec 15, 2022)

Very interesting photos. But where they are from? Who discovered these documents? What archive? If we do not know these facts, we can't understand.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 15, 2022)

I am also cautiously skeptical of this “photo dump” which I have seen in a few other places. I haven’t had a lot of time to dig in to it, but I figured leaving a thread open for more investigation would be worth having.

I am currently inclined to believe that these are some type of AI imagery, or a recent hoax. Of course - I would be the first person to tell you that I’d love for these to be real and genuinely attributed to the claimed source, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Rhayader (Dec 15, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> I am also cautiously skeptical of this “photo dump” which I have seen in a few other places. I haven’t had a lot of time to dig in to it, but I figured leaving a thread open for more investigation would be worth having.
> 
> I am currently inclined to believe that these are some type of AI imagery, or a recent hoax. Of course - I would be the first person to tell you that I’d love for these to be real and genuinely attributed to the claimed source, but I have my doubts.



The name Benjamin Fulford should be enough to raise some serious questions on authenticity...


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 15, 2022)

Rhayader said:


> The name Benjamin Fulford should be enough to raise some serious questions on authenticity...


I discovered Fulford when it was mentioned in this thread I opened (Can anyone give an explanation?) and I still don't know why he should be considered unreliable, given that he is the only one talking about un-reported news, such as the one mentioned in the video of that thread.
I've managed to read some time ago an article he published about the Khazarian Mafia (they call it this way nowadays) and in that article he mentioned late Shinzo Abe and the fact that he could die out of suicide or a sudden heart attack due to his involvment with the machines to steal elections, the same thing told about the US elections won by Biden. Don't know if he's unreliable but he defnitely brings some interesting topics to the table.


----------



## JimDuyer (Dec 15, 2022)

The ex-chief editor of Forbes?  His site doesn't seem that much further off than a great many I have seen. Do you know something else in re his authenticity?  I have not heard of him until today.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 15, 2022)

This should be Fulford's blog: rense.com

or maybe not, don't know

...probably not 

and in any case here a video

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/1122Y9h1Rqwh/_


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 15, 2022)

Fulford was indeed formerly chief editor of Forbes.

His blog is here  Weekly Geo-Political News and Analysis – by Benjamin Fulford


----------



## mifletzet (Dec 16, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/3BRUSmUsHi8_


https://imgur.com/a/2xPGzgd#qaKdJ5n

Pyramids Spotted In Antarctica - Real or Hoax? - Antarctica Journal

Scott's own Antarctic expedition photographs published for first time


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7IHXhbEX9o_


----------



## JimDuyer (Dec 16, 2022)

I like Dr. Joseph Farrell.  I watch him on Dark Journalist.  However.  

He believes that UFOs are German craft that fly in our skies.  And yet, no Germans on Mars or the Moon that we know of, no Germans announcing their takeover of the world of our timeline, no models crashed and examined, none landed on the White House lawn, and all of this when a true working model would have garnered billions of dollars from Nazi supporters worldwide and allowed them to be as common as cats.
So obviously he is off somewhat.  Still entertaining, still insightful in other topics, but off.

Perhaps Fulford is like that - entertaining, possibly correct in some topics, but off, way off?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 16, 2022)

Palazzo Farnese mentioned in another Stolenhistory thread here 
SH Archive - Room of the World Map 1574 - Villa Farnese, Caprarola

There's a villa Farnese as well, it looks like the map room might be in the villa not in the palace.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 16, 2022)

Unsubstantiated, but I found this on Reddit as a comment on the slideshow of photos uploaded on YT.





https://m.youtube.com/@edgarreyes


_View: https://youtu.be/3BRUSmUsHi8_

It’s getting to the point now where there are some obvious questions need to be raised.

How much of the “hidden history” in the last 5 years are AI hoaxes?

For what purpose do these photos serve?

Is this a case of researchers getting too close to some type of truth so they are attempting to “flood the zone” with fake information to obfuscate potential truths?

Was this type of research always a fake rabbit hole to fall down into, but now the method is being admitted (AI generated imagery)?

Are people merely taking the creative work of others and are purposefully spreading it as “truth”? Or is this just a symptom of lazy internet “research” that allows imagery like this to be taken at face value?


----------



## ViniB (Dec 16, 2022)

One easy way to see if the photos are indeed legit or AI crap is to play with exposure & levels. Super easy to do on photoshop btw
I just saw the video about this photo dump and by God i wish it to be legit


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 17, 2022)

I would like to know why Fulford is a disinfo agent. This kind os assessments generally come from freemason Miles Mathis fans with a nazeeee/fasceeeee fetish, which is enough to dismiss them. Sorry for going outside the path of the thread, but I would like some answer instead of the usual lazyness offered by the visitors of this forum.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 17, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I would like to know why Fulford is a disinfo agent. This kind os assessments generally come from freemason Miles Mathis fans with a nazeeee/fasceeeee fetish, which is enough to dismiss them. Sorry for going outside the path of the thread, but I would like some answer instead of the usual lazyness offered by the visitors of this forum.



I haven’t looked into him personally, but if this man is passing these images off as anything but an AI art experiment, then he is either an idiot or up to something. That said, this thread doesn’t need to devolve in an offtopic discussion on this Fulford guy.


----------



## h4ste (Dec 17, 2022)

These are AI generated photos from a program known as stable diffusion. At least, thats what they look like when I use the program. 

We obviously all now have to know that Antarctica is a ice wall surrounding our level and flat realm.


h4ste said:


> These are AI generated photos from a program known as stable diffusion. At least, thats what they look like when I use the program.
> 
> We obviously all now have to know that Antarctica is a ice wall surrounding our level and flat realm.



Just want to reiterate that I am 100% certain that most of those photos used stable diffusion AI to genrate the images.

Jon Levi just got duped by these same photos recently in his latest video upload lol.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEL5-Kspn6o&t=8s&ab_channel=JonLevi_


These are 100% fake. Look at the fake inuit people faces. Laughable AI images. His comments are full of the same assessment  as me.


----------



## mimmocanino (Dec 17, 2022)

Maybe real or not. But by google earth you can find antartica piramids also today. So this post for me has been useful!


----------



## OBRYprojekt (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm having trouble trusting a single solitary "old" map. The problem is, all or most typically display a real lack of accuracy, skills, or knowledge. If we believe the world once had techniques so advanced that we built the great structures and infrastructures such as illustrated in World's Fairs, then the idea that maps wouldn't be remarkably precise, especially for places where these fairs took place, is absurd. Either we are to believe the same peers were beyond brilliant with engineering and architecture but terrible with cartography, or we should believe that all current circulating maps have been produced specifically to deceive the bearer into believing ideas of progression: ideas that realities such as World's Fairs aptly dispel.


----------



## no_chill (Dec 19, 2022)

Some proper well poisoning going on with those pics. If anything those structures would be burried in ice/ soil not standing freely like some old greek buildings which are now tourist attractions. (which are interestingly enough often found on elevated areas).

Originally I wanted to check the noise levels of those pics to further demonstrate them being fake but those videos posted before are proof enough.


trismegistus said:


> Unsubstantiated, but I found this on Reddit as a comment on the slideshow of photos uploaded on YT.
> 
> View attachment 26789
> 
> ...




This. Its the same with Flat Earthers. Its lucrative after all. They even managed to get a netflix show. Those shows are paid for. Also the countless websites and conventions. 
Worship no Idol.


----------



## scofield.htm (Dec 19, 2022)

Prepare For Change

Mason/grifter for sure


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 19, 2022)

I've taken a look at Edgar Reyes' youtube channel which is full of Tartaria stuff but Trismegistus has not posted a link to Edgar Reyes Reddit forum.  It seems odd that someone would spend all that time making videos then post on a different forum to say they were fake.  How do we know it's the same Edgar Reyes?

The map room in the Villa Farnese seems well documented. I found some high res photos by following links in the stolenhistory thread.https://stolenhistory.net/threads/room-of-the-world-map-1574-villa-farnese-caprarola.4496/











There was a link to a high res version of the America map on Getty images, sadly that's now gone and there's no version on the wayback machine either.  

I expect everyone on the forum already knows that Admiral Richard Byrd led an expedition to Antarctica in the 1950s and is on record as saying 'There's an entire continent the size of America beyond Antarctica.'  I've seen the film of this multiple times sadly I don't have a copy to had.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 19, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I've taken a look at Edgar Reyes' youtube channel which is full of Tartaria stuff but Trismegistus has not posted a link to Edgar Reyes Reddit forum.  It seems odd that someone would spend all that time making videos then post on a different forum to say they were fake.  How do we know it's the same Edgar Reyes?
> 
> The map room in the Villa Farnese seems well documented. I found some high res photos by following links in the stolenhistory thread.https://stolenhistory.net/threads/room-of-the-world-map-1574-villa-farnese-caprarola.4496/
> 
> ...



sorry I guess I should have made my post more clear.

The image I posted of the account Edgar Reyes are comments from that YT video I posted a link for. I found the image of those comments on Reddit - I don’t remember which one off the top of my head but most likely r/tartaria, culturallayer, or alt history. AFAIK there is no seperate subreddit for this man’s creative work.

initially I just posted the image in the comment but later I went back and confirmed that those were indeed from that YT video and that channel l, and edited the post to include the links


----------



## Referent (Dec 19, 2022)

The photos looked AI-generated to me.  While I don't have experience configuring and running those engines, I have taken a couple of short "real or AI" quizzes (with really impressive renderings), and in those cases I still got about 90% right.  Of course this does not mean anything really, but one data point.

As for the source, Fulford--as someone stated above, one might have to read him for a while to pick up on his style.  But apparently not everyone is familiar with that, so, in case it clears up confusion, since discernment is needed:

For some things that matter and that most people get wrong, he's accurate on and sticks to correctly.  So, the man has got good investigative and truth-seeking/bs-meter capabilities in his possession, no doubt.  I could give a good example, but that would be OT.  Let's just say that's one category.
In some areas, he has special experience/background, from before he went solo.  Specifically, finance and Eastern finance reporting.  And to some degree from his family background.  And, he has gotten some interesting interviews under his belt.  Sometimes, this might mean he has a bias for seeing things through a finance lense, but it also means possible insights there.
Sometimes, he just relays what sources bring to him.  This is usually framed "according to a source in such and such organization" (whether that's Italian P2 lodge freemasons, gnostic illuminati, Japanese black or white dragons, CIA, British intelligence, etc.).  This information could be accurate or inaccurate.  He is just relaying a message, in the open-source intelligence style.  Often, these claims may be conflicting with each other.  Not surprising.  These are not supposed to be taken at face value, but more "this contact at that group said they believed that thing".
Sometimes, he carries on with story lines that the reader may find far-fetched.  These could be for tongue-in-cheek entertainment levity, but nonetheless may be taken seriously by some, who either should know better or think they actually do know the story as legit.  I mean, that's the sort of territory anyway, so it's not too surprising to have this category exist.  Again, I could give an example, but that would be OT.
There are probably more and sub categories.
I would place this Antarctica booklet in the "floating around in the all source intelligence sphere" and "entertaining" categories, even though it looks fake to me, flipping through twice.

I think some companies might have classifiers for AI-generated art identification, but I haven't looked for them online yet.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 19, 2022)

Referent said:


> The photos looked AI-generated to me.  While I don't have experience configuring and running those engines, I have taken a couple of short "real or AI" quizzes (with really impressive renderings), and in those cases I still got about 90% right.  Of course this does not mean anything really, but one data point.
> 
> As for the source, Fulford--as someone stated above, one might have to read him for a while to pick up on his style.  But apparently not everyone is familiar with that, so, in case it clears up confusion, since discernment is needed:
> 
> ...


It's an interesting conundrum you have stumbled into. 

While we could argue and infinitum about the authenticity of these photos, or the next set of hidden history photos, I am surprised no one here has noticed this....

What if there is no form to the UniVerse, but only structure? What if all that exists is consciousness, mental projections of each of our minds... If that is the case, then who is to say that even the 'real' photos and maps, are not sprung into existence by our minds too. 

And if that is the case, then how are the real ones any different to the 'AI' ones?


----------



## ViniB (Dec 20, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> It's an interesting conundrum you have stumbled into.
> 
> While we could argue and infinitum about the authenticity of these photos, or the next set of hidden history photos, I am surprised no one here has noticed this....
> 
> ...


Most maps made alledged in the 1500s could go pretty well with this thinking, as they vastly go against the narrative


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I think it's safe to assume whoever created this map was a very wealthy man with a global trading empire.


That is one hell of a leap of faith.
Could just as easily be artist or client whimsy. Have you looked into the map in any detail?


----------



## Artemisian (Dec 30, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The map room in the Villa Farnese seems well documented. I found some high res photos by following links in the stolenhistory thread.https://stolenhistory.net/threads/room-of-the-world-map-1574-villa-farnese-caprarola.4496/
> 
> 
> View attachment 26815
> ...


It’s interesting that both maps show North America much closer to Ireland and Great Britain than today. Maybe the Atlantic Ridge does not drift apart at the uniform rate currently proposed. Any large violent change in the sea floor would create some nasty, colossal, tsunamis - a potential source of the mud floods ?


----------



## Udjat (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but now they say that there is evidence that Antarctica was once part of the USA.  
I have always believed that Antarctica was actually the place where Atlantis is.  Sorry if anyone has mentioned this already.  
Supposedly when the dinosaurs roamed the earth there were no icecaps which leads me to believe that there were no North poles and South poles.  The earth was once a place where the average temps were mild all over the globe and then something or somethings had happened to change all of that.  

Someone also mentioned the Atlantic ridge, and I would like to mention that the Atlantic Ocean is actually quite a new Ocean in terms of the age of this earth and movement of the land masses.  If you don't believe that continents move, just look California and Africa where you can actually visually see the evidence of the earth ripping apart.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2022)

Udjat said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but now they say that there is evidence that Antarctica was once part of the USA.


Who says?
Do you have links to what they say?


----------



## Udjat (Dec 30, 2022)

Jd755 said:


> Who says?
> Do you have links to what they say?


news.yale.edu wikipedia.org called the SWEAT hypothesis   nsf.gov   www.ed.ac.uk   latimes.com   watchers.news  and of course nationalgeographic.com  

I never leave a link because I just expect someone to google it but I will try to be accommodating and start posting these links

I just don't usually have that much time to be on the computer because of my domesticated life.  Every time I get on this site someone needs my attention and I can only spend a couple minutes on here.  So sorry for any inconveniences.
I wish I had my own office and more time to delve into these wonderful subjects that I am so glad to be able to talk about here.  
Thanks and be well!!!


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 30, 2022)

Udjat said:


> news.yale.edu wikipedia.org called the SWEAT hypothesis nsf.gov www.ed.ac.uk latimes.com watchers.news and of course nationalgeographic.com


seriously?



Udjat said:


> I just don't usually have that much time to be on the computer because of my domesticated life.


a suggestion could be to post less but more researched and with sources available in order to limit the going on chit-chat on the forum.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2022)

Udjat said:


> I just don't usually have that much time to be on the computer because of my domesticated life. Every time I get on this site someone needs my attention and I can only spend a couple minutes on here


Well how about compiling in note pad or something similar and then when you do get a moment you can just copy and paste the links and thoughts together very quickly.

Here is the link to the wikwai page.

SWEAT (hypothesis) - Wikipedia

So they as in whover invented the theory, emain as anonymous as ever but at the link it reveals a team academics posted a paper on a theory and you missed the theory part out from your " they say"post!

"A paper published by an international team of U.S. and Australian investigators led by John Goodge, an NSF-funded researcher with the Department of Geological Sciences at the University of Minnesota-Duluth, gives significant support to the theory."


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 30, 2022)

Artemisian said:


> It’s interesting that both maps show North America much closer to Ireland and Great Britain than today. Maybe the Atlantic Ridge does not drift apart at the uniform rate currently proposed. Any large violent change in the sea floor would create some nasty, colossal, tsunamis - a potential source of the mud floods ?



I'm excited about this idea.  In fact I am working on a mathematical model.

It is widely accepted that there was a single super-continent called Gondwanaland a few hundred thousand years ago. The reason for this theory is that the West coasts of Africa and Europe dovetail so accurately with the East coasts of North and South America - and also there is an active ridge of volcanoes in the middle of the Atlantic.

The Atlantic currently gets a quarter of an inch wider every year. The conventional theory assumes this rate of expansion has been constant for a long time. A quarter of an inch per year takes a hundred thousand years or so to give the width of the Atlantic as it is now. You can do the maths yourself.

If we assume instead that the original super-continent was blown apart by a cataclysmic event then the two halves would initially have moved apart at a much higher speed. We could imagine that the rate of movement of the two halves would slow down over time due to friction.

Friction is proportional to velocity to the fourth power. Both rolling resistance and fluid / air resistance follow a fourth-power law.

I am currently working on some mathematical models to plot the speed of expansion of the Atlantic over time; and the distance over time. I hope to share these results with the forum soon.

The bottom line is, the cataclysmic event could have taken place much more recently, and the ocean could have been a lot smaller in Roman times.  Maybe the ocean has been expanding rapidly for thousands of years and it is only just settling down.


----------



## Artemisian (Dec 30, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I'm excited about this idea.  In fact I am working on a mathematical model.
> 
> It is widely accepted that there was a single super-continent called Gondwanaland a few hundred thousand years ago. The reason for this theory is that the West coasts of Africa and Europe dovetail so accurately with the East coasts of North and South America - and also there is an active ridge of volcanoes in the middle of the Atlantic.
> 
> ...


How exciting! I’m currently working on a map of the extent of inundation of the Somerset Flood of 1607. It struck me that the flood water would back up inland over limestone and chalk aquifers, seeping into the numerous voids, to surface elsewhere. Saline water would have bubbled up out the ground (bubonic plague?), saturating the soil causing landslides, and torrents of mud…


----------



## Udjat (Dec 30, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> seriously?
> 
> 
> a suggestion could be to post less but more researched and with sources available in order to limit the going on chit-chat on the forum.


Sounds like a know it all!!


Quiahuitl said:


> I'm excited about this idea.  In fact I am working on a mathematical model.
> 
> It is widely accepted that there was a single super-continent called Gondwanaland a few hundred thousand years ago. The reason for this theory is that the West coasts of Africa and Europe dovetail so accurately with the East coasts of North and South America - and also there is an active ridge of volcanoes in the middle of the Atlantic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Sounds like a know it all!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Here is a link to the abstract of the study done to determine tectonic expansion.
Abstract only as the rest is paywalled.
A thin mantle transition zone beneath the equatorial Mid-Atlantic Ridge - Nature

Here is a businessinsider journalists article on the study.
The Atlantic Ocean is getting mysteriously wider every year. Researchers have finally figured out why.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 30, 2022)

Jd755 said:


> Here is a businessinsider journalists article on the study.
> The Atlantic Ocean is getting mysteriously wider every year. Researchers have finally figured out why.



Thanks for the link.

It's amusing they say recent research suggests the mid Atlantic ridge is pushing the two sides of the ocean apart - I first read that decades ago. I thought that was a long-established theory.  My idea is that what they are calling a convection current pushing material up under the mid-Atlantic ridge is the aftereffects of a much more violent action some time ago.

When I was at school I was taught that the ancient Chinese believed the Earth was built on the backs of giant turtles which were floating in an ocean.  I laughed.

Now I'm a grown up I realise there is no functional difference between giant turtles and tectonic plates.  For all that we know about what's happening 21 miles below the bottom of the Atlantic ocean, we might just as well talk about giant turtles farting as convection currents underneath tectonic plates.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 30, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> they say recent research suggests the mid Atlantic ridge is pushing the two sides of the ocean apart - I first read that decades ago. I thought that was a long-established theory.


I was taught that in geography in the early seventies.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 3, 2023)

Referent said:


> The photos looked AI-generated to me. While I don't have experience configuring and running those engines, I have taken a couple of short "real or AI" quizzes (with really impressive renderings), and in those cases I still got about 90% right. Of course this does not mean anything really, but one data point.



I just found this photo of a 'Tartarian' building in the middle of Bristol , which is a city near to where I live. Obviously that building is not there now, nor is most of what you see in this photo.  Does this look AI generated to you?


----------



## TruthIsOnlyDelayed (Jan 3, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> I just found this photo of a 'Tartarian' building in the middle of Bristol , which is a city near to where I live. Obviously that building is not there now, nor is most of what you see in this photo.  Does this look AI generated to you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 26990


I am not sure I can say AI or not but something that appears off  to me is how easily discernible the signage of the buildings that stick out over the sidewalk/ street below are down that road which makes me think someone making the photo or an AI would have bias to but in reality we take a lot of photos of things that just are not good angles.

On that same note now look towards the end of the road. You’ll see a sign for what looks to say “Willways Garage Garage” - note that the angle looks very off (facing almost directly straight ahead of photo angle and seemingly ignoring the angle of the street it would be trying to face in any real situation). Look closer and it also seems to be just slapped there with nothing attached to the building  (floating) - as if an AI thought the background was a flat wall and not a diagonal view of many buildings or an editor of the photo by hand just didn’t care.

In either case it definitely appears to at least be a composite. The saturation and color tone of the part with the water / “tartarian” building is very clear much older looking and fuzzier than the picture with the people and street on the left that frames it.

Not stating above as fact, just my quick take.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

The biggest clue they are fakes is the lack of quality compared to these photographs from the same expedition.

Rare photographs of Robert Scott's ill-fated expedition to the South Pole, 1910-1913 - Rare Historical Photos


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 3, 2023)

Jd755 said:


> The biggest clue they are fakes is the lack of quality compared to these photographs from the same expedition.
> 
> Rare photographs of Robert Scott's ill-fated expedition to the South Pole, 1910-1913 - Rare Historical Photos



The photos from Fulford have only 600 x 600 pixels compared to 1600 x 1600 for the link you posted.

This one, which we are assuming to be a real photo of Scott, has similar quality to the ones I posted.









This one is interesting, the Sun seems to be high in the sky.  You can see shadow in the front of the top sail and the back of the jibs. I'm assuming the jibs are blowing away from us.   The Sun can't be at an elevation of more than 50 degrees in Antarctica, if my interpretation of the standard spinning ball model is correct.

Interpretation of shadows in photos is highly subjective, of course.





Edit - There is light on the left side of the bow as we look at it (starboard) and shadow on the port side, to the right of the prow as we look at it.  Then further to the right the side of the ship appears illuminated again.  I can't understand that at all.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

Reflections from water and the ice play a much greater role in the lighting of such images than is often understood. They reflect light into what should be shadows thus confusing the eye used to unidirectional light in natural conditions.

As to the 600 versus 1600 DPI digital limitations. The original imagery from the expedition is on 10 x 8 glass plates which capture detail digital can only dream of.
None of these are available as tifs as far as I know. The tif being the highest quality digital image format.

Here you go best source I have found.
Scott Polar Research Institute, Cambridge » Picture Library catalogue


----------



## ViniB (Jan 4, 2023)

Jd755 said:


> So they as in whover invented the theory, emain as anonymous as ever but at the link it reveals a team academics posted a paper on a theory and you missed the theory part out from your " they say"post!
> 
> "A paper published by an international team of U.S. and Australian investigators led by John Goodge, an NSF-funded researcher with the Department of Geological Sciences at the University of Minnesota-Duluth, gives significant support to the theory."


Great, another theory by a guy who's balls deep within every mainstream quackademia theory available, even the space lie and search for Life "in the stars"........ i woudn't be surprised if he turns out to be a member of the hidden hand club


----------



## Referent (Jan 4, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> Does this look AI generated to you?


Not particularly, though it doesn't mean much.

As TruthIsOnlyDelayed astutely pointed out, I do find it a bit strange how the row of buildings on the left appears to squish in perspective as they get closer to the grand top-center building (and then, the continuation behind the grand building does not appear to necessarily follow the same perspective lines).
Specifically, this "Bristol" image does not have so much of the "lower color depth smearing" AI effect (best way I can describe it subjectively) that stood out a bit as characteristic throughout multiple of the images in the OP, as I recall.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 4, 2023)

TruthIsOnlyDelayed said:


> I am not sure I can say AI or not but something that appears off  to me is how easily discernible the signage of the buildings that stick out over the sidewalk/ street below are down that road
> 
> On that same note now look towards the end of the road. You’ll see a sign for what looks to say “Willways Garage Garage”





Referent said:


> Not particularly, though it doesn't mean much.
> 
> As TruthIsOnlyDelayed astutely pointed out, I do find it a bit strange how the row of buildings on the left appears to squish in perspective as they get closer to the grand top-center building (and then, the continuation behind the grand building does not appear to necessarily follow the same perspective lines).
> Specifically, this "Bristol" image does not have so much of the "lower color depth smearing" AI effect (best way I can describe it subjectively) that stood out a bit as characteristic throughout multiple of the images in the OP, as I recall.



Thanks for your replies.  I can't find the 'Willways Garage' you are referring to, where is that please?

The thing I find odd about this photo is there are plenty of verticals in it that are perfectly aligned.  The distant building at the right of the frame about two thirds of the way up; and the building at the left of the frame also 2/3rds way up look perfectly aligned to me - which is what a professional photographer does.

However the 'Tartarian' building's verticals are pointing outwards as if it was photographed from above.

This photo came from the attic of my friend's mother's house in Bristol which we just cleared out recently, so I can be absolutely certain it's not an AI generated image.  However something about it looks really weird to me.  I've just spent a few hours looking in Bristol photo archives and can't find any other photos of this building.


This photo is from 1953 and shows what you would see if you were on top of the Tartarian building looking back towards the camera in the first photo. The grass area in the bottom left is above the river you can see in the first photo, that was covered over in c. 1938. The tram depot you see in the first photo would be at the top of the grassed area.


----------

